# New Fish Enthusiast with an old tank and a ton of questions.



## wackostu (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello all,

20 years ago I had a beta, and recently wanted to get into fish again.

I purchased at a rummage sale, still in its sealed box a 10 G starter kit. It is an Aqua Culture tank kit.I will not be using any of the food or starter conditioners as the tank was made in 2004 and I assume everything else was too.Is the filter material still ok? It did not come with a heater. Are there some fish options if I do not heat the tank? (although I feel as I will need to purchase a heater.)

I am worried about a 10 year old never used tank.I filled it last night and let it sit in the garage. It did not leak.However, I am still concerned that due to its age the seals wont last and I will have a mess.

I would like to cycle this tonight, and would also be looking for some stocking ideas for a tank this size. I am drawn to the Dalmatian Mollys but don't know if these would work.

I thank you all in advance for your wisdom and advice.


----------



## wackostu (Jul 14, 2014)

Also, can I use pure spring water to fill the tank?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Most fish for a tank that small are tropical fish, so if you want a variety of colorful fish you'll want to invest in a heater as they will be tropical fish. The filter material is still fine, there is no run out date for that, but dump all the food and conditioner. Yes you can use pure spring water to fill your tank but that might be a bit expensive (or do you have your own spring?) 

Molly's will definitely work for a tank that size. You can put a nice group of them in there, and then some other fish (maybe some bottom feeders, a centerpiece fish etc)


----------



## wackostu (Jul 14, 2014)

BettaGuy said:


> Most fish for a tank that small are tropical fish, so if you want a variety of colorful fish you'll want to invest in a heater as they will be tropical fish. The filter material is still fine, there is no run out date for that, but dump all the food and conditioner. Yes you can use pure spring water to fill your tank but that might be a bit expensive (or do you have your own spring?)
> 
> Molly's will definitely work for a tank that size. You can put a nice group of them in there, and then some other fish (maybe some bottom feeders, a centerpiece fish etc)


I do have access to a natural spring.

What I was thinking is three Dalmatian Molly's and a bottom feeder. (is this too much fish?) I will be getting a 50w heater. 

Things have changed since the last time I had a fish. No one back then that I knew did non-fish cycling. They just bought a tank, let it sit overnight and added a couple fish.

With spring water, do I need to add conditioner or De-chlorinator?


----------



## wackostu (Jul 14, 2014)

I am also considering 6 Long Fin White Clouds as well, instead of the Molly's.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

That sounds fine for stocking


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

keep in mind that white clouds prefer cooler temps..you could also get a group of Aspidoras if you don't want to get a heater..about a dozen white clouds and 6 or 8 Aspidoras would be nice..
Aspidoras are awesome little cories..very peaceful and active..they stay under 2"...

https://www.google.com/search?q=asp...id%2FSILUROID%2FCALLICHTHYIN_Asp.html;450;233


----------



## wackostu (Jul 14, 2014)

lohachata said:


> keep in mind that white clouds prefer cooler temps..you could also get a group of Aspidoras if you don't want to get a heater..about a dozen white clouds and 6 or 8 Aspidoras would be nice..
> Aspidoras are awesome little cories..very peaceful and active..they stay under 2"...
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=asp...id%2FSILUROID%2FCALLICHTHYIN_Asp.html;450;233


I never considered that. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Your spring water may or may not be suitable. If it's TOO pure, it often won't work very well. Test it for hardness and pH, and decide what you may need to change.


----------

